# "Like" Mothering on Facebook to Enter our Earth Day Giveaway and WIN BIG from Bella Luna Toys!



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*The Earth Day giveaway is closed. Thanks to everyone who took part and thank you to Bella Luna Toys for sponsoring this giveaway! Please keep your eye on MDC for more giveaways in the future.*

*The randomly chosen* *winner* *is MDC member Sageovalente! Congrats! You will be contacted through private messaging here on MDC.*

-----

*Enter the Countdown to Earth Day Giveaway!*

Follow the instructions below to complete your entry to win a beautiful Wishbone Balance Bike and a $250 shopping spree from Bella Luna Toys!

*How to Enter:*

If you haven't yet "liked" Mothering's Facebook page--please do so before entering below. The winner must be a fan of Mothering on Facebook at the time of the drawing.

Please leave one comment below letting us know you are a fan of Mothering on Facebook to enter. For a second chance to win "like" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook and leave a second comment telling us that you did. One very lucky winner will be drawn at 6pm ET on Earth Day, April 22nd! Share the giveaway with friends!

*The Prize:*

*The winner will receive a $250 gift certificate AND a 3-in-1 Wishbone Balance Bike from Bella Luna Toys.*





*Bella Luna Toys* has been providing the *highest quality wooden and natural Waldorf toys* since 2002. Owned by Sarah Baldwin, an experienced Waldorf teacher, Bella Luna Toys is committed to providing children and families with unique toys that are safe, healthy and encourage imaginative play.

*The Rules:*

Only two comments (entries) are allowed per member, US residents only.The winner of the giveaway will be drawn randomly. Giveaway open to current and new fans of our Facebook page. No purchase necessary. This promotion is in no way sponsored, endorsed or administered by, or associated with, Facebook. You are providing your information to Mothering.com and not to Facebook. By leaving a comment for entry below you agree that you have read and agree to the full rules found here.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I like MDC on FB! And I like it in real life too!


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Already like you on FB!


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## atmommy (Mar 6, 2011)

Big fan on Facebook!

Maiesha


----------



## Jynuine (Jan 9, 2011)

I love how Mothering has a balance between natural and conventional practices! Good job!


----------



## HannahMR (Sep 20, 2008)

I love mothering on fb!


----------



## rebecca_n (Nov 1, 2010)

Already like you on FB!


----------



## newmomma1974 (Apr 2, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering on Facebook!!!!


----------



## impaz0330 (Nov 30, 2010)

I liked MDC on FB, its my fave website for parenting info and advice!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Mothering is the first business I ever "liked" on Facebook!


----------



## SFB (Mar 8, 2007)

I "like" Mothering on FB.


----------



## KinderKim (Apr 19, 2008)

I like MDC on facebook!!


----------



## violinear1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Totally like Mothering on Facebook


----------



## ClaireDavid (Apr 2, 2011)

I like you on FB!


----------



## JosieAK (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a fb fan! Asking for Mothering magazine for Mother's Day!


----------



## mimihol (Jan 11, 2011)

I like mothering mag of fb and would love to win.

Naomi


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

I like Mothering on FB!! And I love contests!!


----------



## mio2323 (Dec 27, 2008)

I already like Mothering on FB


----------



## Gretchen_PDX (Nov 17, 2009)

I already liked Mothering on FB!!


----------



## atlyogamomma (Nov 21, 2009)

FB fan of Mothering!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Like!


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm a Mothering fan on FB.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I've been "liking" Mothering on facebook for a long time now.


----------



## arieltron (Jan 27, 2011)

I love MDC, wish there was a Love button!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Liked them. And I love Bella Luna.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Just "liked" Mothering's FB page... I actually can't believe I didn't before! Somehow you guys slipped through my FB cracks!


----------



## DaytonsMom (Aug 25, 2007)

i love mothering too! since i just got facebook, i like it on there now too!


----------



## sierrabrooke (Mar 22, 2011)

I like you on facebook!!!!


----------



## Fnord (Mar 26, 2011)

i liked it!


----------



## MeIanchoIyDream (Nov 14, 2007)

I liked you on facebook!!


----------



## triskelion (Aug 29, 2010)

I like Mothering on fb and actually spend more time on the page there than here







.


----------



## BlueSkyDay (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely "like" Mothering on FB!


----------



## Japanmamma (Sep 23, 2004)

I like mothering on FB and here too!


----------



## JennyKochhar (Apr 3, 2011)

I like MDC on Facebook!


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I like MDC on FB.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I am a fb fan!


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Ohhhh... I hope I win... this is a great way to celebrate earth day!!!


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

I've "liked" mothering on facebook for a quite a while now. What a great giveaway


----------



## tubbytelly (Apr 3, 2011)

I "like" Mothering.


----------



## time4latte (Nov 18, 2010)

I like you!!


----------



## AndersM (Apr 3, 2011)

I just "Liked" you on FB.


----------



## kalikalifornia (Jan 4, 2010)

I am a fan of Mothering on Facebook. I am going to miss my magazine subscription


----------



## elluin (Nov 5, 2010)

I already like Mothering on facebook!


----------



## il60202 (Apr 3, 2011)

I"m one of your Fans! Would love to win.


----------



## katiemaeeee (Feb 22, 2011)

I love Mothering and I liked it on Facebook too!


----------



## purplemamaturtle5 (Dec 10, 2008)

Been a fan of Mothering on FB for forever now!


----------



## illumini (Dec 2, 2006)

Liked!


----------



## ambivamom (May 2, 2007)

LOVE Mothering!


----------



## olivesmama (Mar 24, 2011)

ditto to what everyone else said! haha


----------



## Syriani369 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

like on FB


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I like Mothering on Facebook and elsewhere!


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

I like you, MDC!


----------



## Samantha Slade (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi -- I like you on Facebook, and I'm sure my son would love that little bike! thanks so much -- S.


----------



## cubanamami (Mar 8, 2007)

"LIKED"!!!!


----------



## cubanamami (Mar 8, 2007)

"LIKED"!!!!


----------



## Hebaume39 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mothering has such wonderful articles and its so helpful to be able to share them with friends on facebook.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I like Mothering on FB and here on MDC, too!


----------



## bentlaj11 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a FB fan! Not sure why it took me so long!!


----------



## ayaamassage (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so bummed the magazine will no longer be in my mailbox...but I'm grateful to connect to likeminded Mothers through the web.


----------



## nilatti (Aug 5, 2010)

I like MBC on FB!


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

Liked you on FB, and love you in real life!


----------



## lmc41 (Apr 4, 2011)

I like MDC on fb!


----------



## veronikarae (Apr 4, 2011)

"Liked" on FB!!


----------



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

I like Mothering.


----------



## porttownsendmom (Apr 4, 2011)

I already like mothering on facebook


----------



## mrsarfa (Apr 4, 2011)

I "liked" MDC on facebook


----------



## sassypamela (Jul 27, 2008)

I LIKE you on Facebook  Well, love is more like it


----------



## ichigonopantsu (Mar 5, 2011)

I like Mothering on facebook (Megan Lim).


----------



## willowsage (Apr 4, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## dalizab (Oct 2, 2009)

I like Mothering and Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## Catwmandu (Jun 10, 2007)

I not only "like" Mothering on FB, but LOVE Mothering forums as well as loved magazine.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

"liked" MDC on FB and would love a balance bike for DS's 3rd b-day.


----------



## NewBeginnings1 (Dec 8, 2010)

MDC is my favorite part to my day!


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I've liked Mothering on Facebook for months now!


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

I liked Mothering on FB!


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Love Mothering on fb!


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

I like Mothering on FB (and I like Bella Luna Toys, too!)


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

Long time fan of both Bella Luna Toys, and Mothering!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

I 'liked' you on facebook!


----------



## amers176 (Apr 2, 2011)

I liked MDC on Facebook!


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Mothering! On FB and here!


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a fan on Facebook!


----------



## AirMiami (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't know there was a Mothering to like on FB, but I liked it now!


----------



## jksmith (Nov 17, 2010)

I "like" Mothering on FB!


----------



## quadmama (Apr 5, 2011)

I like Mothering Magazine and can't wait to interact on Facebook.


----------



## katevc (Jun 19, 2007)

I have loved Mothering for years. I love the earth day giveaway!


----------



## MelanieJohnston (Apr 5, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering on Facebook  ... LOVE LOVE LOVE all the info you provide!!!... Thank you so much~!!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

liked!


----------



## MommyofHero (Sep 9, 2008)

i like Mothering!


----------



## Pearlcitymama (Apr 1, 2011)

Like Mothering.com on facebook. Happy Earth Day!!!


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

I Like Mothering on Facebook. Thanks for the giveaway!!


----------



## PuppyPanties (Sep 18, 2010)

I've already found you guys on FB!!! Mothering is seriously one of my top resources


----------



## girlfromthefuture (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow! Wonderful giveaway! I like on FB (and in real life, too!).


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

LOVE MDC. Both on FB and here.


----------



## HippieMa (Apr 5, 2011)

I loved your mag and love you on fb even more!!!


----------



## Spring Lily (Sep 26, 2006)

another FB fan here!


----------



## EDDMayDay (Mar 31, 2011)

I liked you on Facebook!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I've liked Mothering on facebook since I first found out there was a facebook page!


----------



## myoirene (Apr 6, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook! Thanks for all of the great resources!


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Pressed huuuge "Like!" button on FB!  And yes, rules are fine


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I like MDC on facebook.


----------



## KHG5 (Apr 6, 2011)

I "Like" Mothering on FB and enjoy the perspective Mothering provides!


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

I just "liked" you o Facebook


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

I like Mothering on Facebook!!!!


----------



## Arely Colin (Mar 30, 2011)

i like mothering on fb

arely colin


----------



## cmongan (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm happy to have found Mothering on FB. Really enjoying the mags, too!


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I've "Liked" Mothering on FB for a long time!


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

I like MDC on Facebook!


----------



## kcsc117 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't just like Mothering on Facebook, I LOVE Mothering!!


----------



## Aidens_mama (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a fan!! Love mothering and Bella Luna!!


----------



## noralou (Jul 19, 2007)

Me too! "Liked" on FB a long time ago.


----------



## Evandy (Jul 10, 2008)

I like Mothering on facebook!


----------



## bamalynn (Apr 7, 2011)

I am your fan on Facebook.
(Andrea G.)

bamalynn75 at yahoo dot com


----------



## priscillaann (Mar 30, 2011)

Totally already liked on facebook!!! : )


----------



## AsherahTanith (Apr 7, 2011)

I've liked Mothering for a long time and now I like it on FB, too.


----------



## koralina (Apr 7, 2011)

I like and love Mothering on FB!!!! I want to win...PLEASE!


----------



## lovingmykiddos (Apr 7, 2011)

I "LIKE" Mothering on Facebook!!


----------



## missmarg (Mar 31, 2011)

I am most definitely a fan of Mothering on Facebook. That balance bike would be amazing for our 2 year old son. Sign me up!


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I already "liked" mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Orionsmama (Jan 7, 2011)

I heart MDC!!!!!!!!


----------



## All4them (Feb 27, 2010)

I love mothering mag, forums and being a mother to my 2 sweeties.


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

like like like!


----------



## desdomino (Jan 29, 2010)

You are well liked!


----------



## BeachMinded (Jan 22, 2009)

Already like you on Facebook!!


----------



## akharsh (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a Facebook fan!


----------



## amyerin (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a big fan!! Lovin the facebook and dotcommune, but sure will miss your beautiful print magazine


----------



## marcie13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I already miss your wonderful magazine which I've been buying since long before I even got pregnant! It was much more portable for this hardly-ever-at-my-computer-without-my-little-guy-asking-"up? up?"...but of course I wish you all the best in your newer endeavors and know I will make mothering.com a regular place to visit when my little dude's asleep!! Thanks for all the informative, thought-provoking, sweet, touching, loving and educational years!!!


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Like you on FB!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I like Mothering on facebook!


----------



## posborne (Jan 1, 2010)

I am a fan of mothering on FB!


----------



## Auelle (Sep 26, 2005)

I just "liked" mothering on facebook today!


----------



## gwynethc (Apr 10, 2011)

I love Mothering Magazine and must say I'm thrilled that Mothering has gone web only. Though I have enjoyed leafing through the magazines for years, and will always cherish my old issues, it is a huge earth friendly step for Mothering to take, and I'm sure a big cost saver for them. As long as I can always get the amazing information they have to share, no matter the format, I'm happy!


----------



## mamahood (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a fan and liker. Great advice for this crazy and lovely ride.


----------



## stephr_k (May 6, 2010)

I am a fan on FB!


----------



## habitat (Jan 17, 2009)

I







mothering !!!

(and I "like" it on facebook.)


----------



## poppiesinjuly (Sep 22, 2009)

I like Mothering on Faceboook!!


----------



## EDDMayDay (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

I already like Mothering on FB!


----------



## TracyFerrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Definately "like" Mothering on FB and have liked your publication for years! Was sad to hear you aren't publishing anymore but it makes sense with the change in the times. Would love to win the giveway - I have a little girl who would have lots of fun with that bike! Thanks for all you do! Peace.


----------



## Momtotherue (Apr 11, 2011)

I already liked Mothering on FB and now I liked Bella Luna Toys  Thanks for the chance at the contest!


----------



## allysonsta (Apr 11, 2011)

Just "liked" Mothering on FB. Thanks for this opportunity!

Allyson


----------



## star thistle (Jul 11, 2007)

i like mothering on fb


----------



## star thistle (Jul 11, 2007)

i like bella luna toys on fb


----------



## lisab541 (Feb 16, 2011)

already "like " you on fb.


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just "liked" Bella Luna on FB, already commented about liking and LOVING Mothering )


----------



## T Simmons (Apr 11, 2011)

I Love Mothering on FB!!


----------



## T Simmons (Apr 11, 2011)

I Love Mothering on FB!!


----------



## Jahje Bath Ives (Apr 11, 2011)

I liked Mothering on FB - and have liked it for years everywhere else!


----------



## nobby (Jan 18, 2011)

Like Mothering on FB!


----------



## thecoffeebean (Apr 11, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## thecoffeebean (Apr 11, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna toys on Facebook!


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Liked Bella Luna toys on fb!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I 'like' MDC on Facebook and everywhere. (-;


----------



## NoWayCone (Jun 13, 2009)

Love Mothering on FB. Thank you for all you have given to me and my family for the past five years!


----------



## NoWayCone (Jun 13, 2009)

Love Mothering on FB. Thank you for all you have given to me and my family for the past five years!


----------



## NoWayCone (Jun 13, 2009)

Love Mothering on FB. Thank you for all you have given to me and my family for the past five years!


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

I like MDC already on FB and off to check out Bella Luna toys!


----------



## hasya (Jun 27, 2010)

I already "like" Mothering on fb.


----------



## starflower1 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have liked Facebook for a long time!


----------



## MidcoastMEMom (Nov 11, 2010)

I like Mothering on Facebook! Been a fan for a while now. Great giveaway. Bella Luna Toys is one of my favorite companies.


----------



## MidcoastMEMom (Nov 11, 2010)

I've also "liked" Bella Luna since Sarah started the company! It's been a while now - liking Bella Luna on FB gives you access to Sarah's inspirational daily quotes and postings - it's a great thing to do.


----------



## kindacrunchymama (Dec 30, 2008)

I "liked" Mothering! Thank you for such a great giveaway!


----------



## kindacrunchymama (Dec 30, 2008)

I "liked" Bella Luna! Thank you for such a great giveaway!


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

I like Mothering on Facebook!!


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

I like Bella Luna Toys!!


----------



## Melinda M (Apr 11, 2011)

I already like Mothering on Facebook!!


----------



## AurorasMomma (Apr 11, 2011)

i 'like' mothering on fb!


----------



## Melinda M (Apr 11, 2011)

I already like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!!


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I like Mothering on Facebook, on the website, and everywhere else


----------



## AurorasMomma (Apr 11, 2011)

i also 'like' bella luna toys on fb! would LOVE to win!


----------



## amypertlclark (Apr 11, 2011)

Love Mothering!!!!! And I LOVE this give-away.


----------



## amypertlclark (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm already a fan of Bella Luna Toys. You two make a great pair!


----------



## megancrose (Apr 11, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook (www.facebook.com/megan.crose)

megancrose at gmail dot com


----------



## megancrose (Apr 11, 2011)

I already liked Bella Luna on Facebook (www.facebook.com/megan.crose)

megancrose at gmail dot com


----------



## ehutchine (May 20, 2008)

I am a FB Mothering fan!


----------



## ehutchine (May 20, 2008)

I am also a Bella Luna Toys FB Fan! Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## dlh3 (Dec 2, 2010)

I like mothering on facebook.


----------



## dlh3 (Dec 2, 2010)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.


----------



## fan2orcas (Apr 11, 2011)

Done! I "Like" both now! LOVE your magazine!!


----------



## futonhippy (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a fan of mothering!


----------



## futonhippy (Apr 11, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## globe-trotter (Feb 11, 2009)

Already a fan!


----------



## ournewohana (Oct 2, 2010)

I already Like you on Facebook ^_^


----------



## ournewohana (Oct 2, 2010)

I also Like Bella Luna on Facebook ^_^


----------



## Liz Seals (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Mothering and Bella Luna!


----------



## globe-trotter (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a bella luna fan also! Love their toys!


----------



## couellette (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a new fan and love Bella Luna toys!


----------



## SimpleGrace (Jul 12, 2010)

I "like" mothering on FB (LOVE!)


----------



## SimpleGrace (Jul 12, 2010)

I also "like" (LOVE!) bella luna toys on FB


----------



## charismaka (Apr 12, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## charismaka (Apr 12, 2011)

I also liked Bella Luna Toys on facebook!


----------



## ImaSophie (Sep 5, 2010)

I have liked Mothering and Bella Luna Toys on FB for a while now!


----------



## ImaSophie (Sep 5, 2010)

Big huge fan of Bella Luna Toys on FB and in real life


----------



## MeditativeMama (Oct 4, 2005)

Wonderful giveaway! I just "Liked" Mothering Magazine on Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## MeditativeMama (Oct 4, 2005)

I also "Liked" Bella Luna Toys. Such a wonderful company!


----------



## truemel (Apr 12, 2011)

i like mothering on FB


----------



## truemel (Apr 12, 2011)

i like bella luna on FB


----------



## mrsjerrygarcia (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a fan on facebook!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Mothering!


----------



## nd01 (Nov 9, 2009)

Like you on FB (already a Twitter follower!)


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

Like Bella Luna Toys as well!


----------



## isras1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am thrilled to find Mothering on Facebook! :0


----------



## tinyflame (Sep 10, 2010)

Love mothering on FB AND in real life!


----------



## tinyflame (Sep 10, 2010)

Like Bella Luna Toys too


----------



## Cwalkr (Apr 12, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Cwalkr (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

I "like" MDC on facebook.


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

I "like" Bella Luna toys of facebook too!


----------



## sHandke (Apr 12, 2011)

I definitely "like" Mothering mag on facebook!


----------



## sHandke (Apr 12, 2011)

And I also "like" Bella Luna on facebook!


----------



## JasmineC (Feb 7, 2011)

a fan!


----------



## A&ZMom (Jun 19, 2008)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## A&ZMom (Jun 19, 2008)

I like Bella Luna on FB


----------



## addjewelry (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## addjewelry (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Bella Luna on FB


----------



## AnnaNova (Nov 2, 2008)

count me in! i have "liked" mothering on fb for a while!!!


----------



## smilingsara (Feb 9, 2010)

I love mothering and have now 'liked' mothering on facebook too!


----------



## Gretchen_PDX (Nov 17, 2009)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB too!!


----------



## justrachelmarie (Feb 8, 2011)

I like Mothering!


----------



## justrachelmarie (Feb 8, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna, too!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I "like" Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## RainRaven (Mar 24, 2005)

I liked you on facebook


----------



## RainRaven (Mar 24, 2005)

I liked Bella Luna also


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys on fb, too!!


----------



## Nourishma (Dec 31, 2005)

I like Mothering, and always have....well at least since motherhood


----------



## Nourishma (Dec 31, 2005)

I love when my shelves have beautiful, well-made toys on them, so I like Bella-Luna toys.


----------



## magpiedpiper (Feb 27, 2010)

I like Mothering on FB as sarah linette!


----------



## magpiedpiper (Feb 27, 2010)

I also like Bella Luna on FB as sarah linette.


----------



## zoesmom2009 (Jan 1, 2010)

Already like you on facebook


----------



## crunchyNMmama (Mar 22, 2011)

I have liked Mothering on FB for a while now and love that Mothering does giveaways!


----------



## CorriJ (Mar 29, 2011)

I liked Mothering on FB.


----------



## crunchyNMmama (Mar 22, 2011)

I love Bella Luna Toys, so of course I liked them on FB too!


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

I "like" Mothering on FB!!


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

I "Like" Bella Luna toys, too!!


----------



## maxanaymom (Apr 13, 2011)

I 'like' Mothering on Facebook now.


----------



## maxanaymom (Apr 13, 2011)

2nd comment - I am already a fan of Bella Luna Toys on Facebook. Thanks for the chance to win a gift certificate to go shopping there!


----------



## sbortner90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Like mothering on facebook.


----------



## sbortner90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Like Bellla luna toys on fb.


----------



## LeaPea (Oct 7, 2009)

I have always liked Mothering Magazine on FB!!


----------



## LeaPea (Oct 7, 2009)

I "liked" BellaLuna Toys


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

i like Mothering on FB


----------



## mossimo12 (Sep 29, 2005)

I already like on FB


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

i also like bella luna on fb


----------



## mumtoasher (Apr 24, 2005)

I already liked Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## JunipersMom (May 25, 2006)

Ohhh... I never win these ~ but what a great prize!!  I'm a fan of MDC


----------



## mumtoasher (Apr 24, 2005)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I liked Bella Luna Toys, too!


----------



## JunipersMom (May 25, 2006)

I liked Bella Luna as well


----------



## sageovalente (Jul 21, 2006)

I like MDC on Facebook!


----------



## coftaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

Love what you do at Mothering. I have come to rely on it as a resource, for sure! I liked you on facebook a long time ago!


----------



## rvrwnd (Apr 13, 2011)

Liked Mothering on Facebook!!


----------



## sageovalente (Jul 21, 2006)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## BakerSmurf (Jun 15, 2009)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

fan of Mothering on FB


----------



## rvrwnd (Apr 13, 2011)

Liked Bella Luna Toys!!


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

Fan of *Bella Luna Toys* on FB


----------



## BakerSmurf (Jun 15, 2009)

I like Bella Luna toys on FB


----------



## mommam (Jan 20, 2007)

I "like" Mothering on FB.


----------



## mmjones (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, this is a great giveaway that I would love to win! With two very young ones this would help me a lot. I am a long time fan of Mothering on facebook and I love Bella Luna Toys as well.


----------



## herbodyworks (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a fan of Mothering on Facebook! Have been for a while now, whatever that's worth...


----------



## mommam (Jan 20, 2007)

"Liked" Bella Luna on FB.


----------



## herbodyworks (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for introducing me to Bella Luna Toys! I'm a fan of theirs on FB now!


----------



## mmjones (Apr 1, 2010)

I have always been a fan of Bella Luna Toys and now I am a fan on Facebook as well  Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## mckenzee (Apr 13, 2011)

I like you.


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

I like mothering on FB!


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

Deleted - double post.


----------



## ofendolph (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a fan on Facebook! This bike would be great to have!


----------



## Shoshanaleah (Apr 13, 2011)

I like MDC on FB!


----------



## AmandaInNYC (Aug 18, 2009)

I "like" Mothering on Facebook


----------



## EastHill (Jul 12, 2008)

I *really* like Mothering on FB


----------



## AmandaInNYC (Aug 18, 2009)

I "like" Bella Luna on Facebook. I would LOVE to win this!


----------



## mamaocillian (Aug 29, 2010)

I "liked" Mothering!!


----------



## Shoshanaleah (Apr 13, 2011)

I like MDC on FB!


----------



## LindsieVTardif (Apr 13, 2011)

There should be a "love" button for Mothering!


----------



## mamaocillian (Aug 29, 2010)

I "liked" Bella Luna on FB too!


----------



## ezahnsmama (Oct 18, 2009)

I like Mothering on facebook! I love mothering!


----------



## theryn (Aug 31, 2008)

I like mothering on facebook.


----------



## EastHill (Jul 12, 2008)

I already liked Bella Luna...and now I do on FB too  Thanks so much for this chance!


----------



## Shoshanaleah (Apr 13, 2011)

I like bella luna toys on fb!


----------



## theryn (Aug 31, 2008)

I like Bella Luna on facebook.


----------



## jkilgore0719 (Jan 24, 2011)

LIked on facebook


----------



## staycelyne (Feb 27, 2008)

i like you on fb stacy lynn b h


----------



## jkilgore0719 (Jan 24, 2011)

Liked Bella Luna Toys too!


----------



## ezahnsmama (Oct 18, 2009)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on facebook as well! I love their toys!


----------



## emilymarguerite (May 27, 2010)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## emilymarguerite (May 27, 2010)

I like Bella Luna Toys, too


----------



## LittleRedJen (Mar 11, 2011)

Already like you on FB!


----------



## coftaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on facebook. Looking forward to learning more about them!


----------



## belletrist (Mar 19, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## belletrist (Mar 19, 2011)

and now I like Bella Luna Toys on FB, too!


----------



## Lollymiller (Apr 13, 2011)

I already "like" Mothering on FB <3


----------



## MandeeTheGreat (May 1, 2009)

I like you on facebook!


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i like! (i would also like a balance bike!!!)


----------



## bluerayne (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Mothering on FB!


----------



## MandeeTheGreat (May 1, 2009)

I like Bella Luna Toys on facebook!


----------



## Lollymiller (Apr 13, 2011)

I LIKE Bella Luna TOYS on FB, fun fun fun!!!


----------



## LittleRedJen (Mar 11, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna on FB, too.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

and now i like bella luna toys


----------



## AmyGaia (Apr 13, 2011)

I LIKE Mothering on FB!!


----------



## bluerayne (Apr 13, 2011)

Now I've discovered Bella Luna Toys (how could I have missed them before?) & liked them on FB, too.


----------



## AmyGaia (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys, as well!!


----------



## stilllearning85 (Oct 19, 2007)

I LOVE MOTHERING!!! and am already a fan on FB!


----------



## ClaireZeJohnson (Apr 13, 2011)

"... do something. Pay your rent for the privilege of living on this beautiful, blue-green, living Earth."
~ Dave Foreman

I don't just like Mothering on facebook.. I LOVE it..;-)


----------



## ClaireZeJohnson (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on facebook, also..

Americans annually use 50 million tons of paper. This equals the consumption of more than 850 million trees.


----------



## ariabrea (Mar 2, 2011)

What a great giveaway! I like Mothering on fb!


----------



## jgirl3003 (Jan 5, 2011)

yep, I'm a fan!


----------



## keeperofthekeys (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB!!


----------



## melin (Mar 31, 2011)

I already Like Mothering too! Would love to try the product from Bella Luna Toys. What fun!


----------



## jgirl3003 (Jan 5, 2011)

and I just liked bella luna - what a great site!


----------



## ariabrea (Mar 2, 2011)

And I like Bella Luna Toys on fb too! Great local Maine company!


----------



## keeperofthekeys (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna on FB too!!


----------



## jessicamariep (Apr 13, 2011)

I am a Facebook fan!


----------



## jessicamariep (Apr 13, 2011)

And I am now a fan of Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## melin (Mar 31, 2011)

And I Liked Bella Luna Toys! Very fun!


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

i liked mdc on fb.


----------



## BabyXavi'sMama (Jun 1, 2006)

I like Mothering on facebook.


----------



## Mary Love (Apr 13, 2011)

I like y'all already!


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

liked bella luna toys on fb.


----------



## MamaOnTheGo (Mar 11, 2010)

Already like MDC on FB!


----------



## Mary Love (Apr 13, 2011)

and now I like bella luna, too!


----------



## MamaOnTheGo (Mar 11, 2010)

Also like Bella Luna toys on FB, thanks for the introduction!


----------



## cinnamondgirl (Jan 18, 2006)

I miss getting Mothering Magazine in the mail, but love still being able to get great info via Facebook! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

I liked Mothering on FB!!!


----------



## BabyXavi'sMama (Jun 1, 2006)

I like Bella Luna Toys now on facebook.


----------



## cinnamondgirl (Jan 18, 2006)

Love those beautiful Bella Luna natural toys!


----------



## Chelsea Stevens (Apr 13, 2011)

I like you on FB!


----------



## thoughtfulmama (Apr 13, 2011)

Liked Mothering on FB and BLT on FB!!!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I have "liked " Mothering on FB for awhile now. Would love to win this contest, woohoo!


----------



## Chelsea Stevens (Apr 13, 2011)

I like you on FB!


----------



## blessedhelpmeet (Apr 13, 2011)

I "like" Mothering on FB!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

I like mothering!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

and I like Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## MummaLitt (Feb 21, 2008)

I LIKE MDC ON FB


----------



## mhemingson (Feb 10, 2011)

I like you on Facebook


----------



## MummaLitt (Feb 21, 2008)

I LIKE Bella Luna Toys ON FB


----------



## mhemingson (Feb 10, 2011)

I like Bella Luna on Facebook.


----------



## blessedhelpmeet (Apr 13, 2011)

I "like" bella luna toys on fb


----------



## rleome (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## TabeaB (Apr 1, 2011)

I already liked Mothering on Facebook! I enjoy reading your thought-provoking articles!

[email protected]


----------



## TabeaB (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on Facebook. I love their dedication to quality!

[email protected]


----------



## Ann Newby (Apr 13, 2011)

Huge fan of Mothering. Been reading their magazine for years. Kinda sad when the stopped their print. Love their support for natural parenting. Wish I would have discovered Mothering before I had my first child.


----------



## kesti2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Iliked mothering


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Mothering on fb!


----------



## kesti2 (Feb 9, 2011)

I liked bella luna toys too!


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on fb!


----------



## coppertopz (Apr 13, 2011)

I am a HUGE fan of Mothering and like Mothering on Facebook. Thank you for such thought-provoking articles. I usually post and share them with my friends!


----------



## RavenStar (Sep 9, 2008)

Mothering is great. Such a support for our family!


----------



## Ann Newby (Apr 13, 2011)

"Liked" Bella Luna Toys.


----------



## RavenStar (Sep 9, 2008)

I now "like" Bella Luna Toys on FB.


----------



## sjrow 83 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook, and in "real life" too lol


----------



## sjrow 83 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on facebook!


----------



## Menucha (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a fan of Mothering on Facebook


----------



## Amy Halstead (Apr 13, 2011)

I heart mothering mag ....


----------



## allisonmom (Oct 12, 2010)

I am a fan (and have been a fan) of Mothering on Facebook and my little girl would love a Wishbone Balance Bike and Shopping Spree from Bella Luna!


----------



## Linds1110 (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Mothering Magazine!!


----------



## mymonkers (Apr 13, 2011)

Long time fan of Mothering Magazine glad to find you on facebook!


----------



## Linds1110 (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Bella luna toys!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I







Mothering! Long-time FB fan.


----------



## Mylilboyblue (Sep 21, 2010)

I am already a fan of Mothering and would love to win!

Christine


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I now like Bella Luna, too!


----------



## Mylilboyblue (Sep 21, 2010)

I also liked Bella Luna toys too!

Thanks again!

Christine


----------



## DonnaLouis (Apr 4, 2011)

I "like" you on FB.


----------



## mommynhs (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB (and in real life!)


----------



## DonnaLouis (Apr 4, 2011)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys.


----------



## HerbalMere (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a huge fan on Facebook! I cant seem to find bella luna toys on facebook, could you post a link to their facebook page? Thanks so much!


----------



## mommynhs (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna on FB (and in real life!)


----------



## bestable (Feb 16, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## bestable (Feb 16, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## Rodeo Mama (Sep 1, 2006)

I like mothering on FB.


----------



## Rodeo Mama (Sep 1, 2006)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on facebook as well.


----------



## Noochie Mama (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## BrieS (Apr 13, 2011)

I am a fan of Bella Luna!!! Love them!


----------



## Noochie Mama (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB too!


----------



## monicahuff (Jul 13, 2005)

I Like Mothering on FB and I like it for real too!


----------



## monicahuff (Jul 13, 2005)

I also Like Bella Luna toys!! I hope I win!


----------



## help007 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have liked Mothering on Facebook ever since I knew there was a FB page!!


----------



## justmeamz (Apr 13, 2011)

Love Mothering on FB. I could read it in real life all day!


----------



## help007 (Nov 12, 2008)

I now 'like' Bella Luna Toys on facebook, as well. What a great contest!!


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

Fan of Mothering on FB!


----------



## bearandme (Jun 27, 2010)

I like on Facebook!  Thank you!


----------



## justmeamz (Apr 13, 2011)

Liked Bella Luna toys on FB too! REALLY, REALLY want a balance bike for the boy!


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I've "liked" mothering for awhile now.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

i LOVE mothering on FB!!!!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

i like bella luna toys on FB!


----------



## ThisMomLoves (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering!


----------



## ThisMomLoves (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys too!


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

What a great giveaway! I liked MDC of facebook


----------



## Jillian Healy (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Already like MDC on FB


----------



## Jillian Healy (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Jillian Healy (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## MinneapolisMama (Feb 21, 2011)

I "like" MDC on FB!


----------



## kiriaki98 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am already a big Mothering Mag fan on Facebook.


----------



## MinneapolisMama (Feb 21, 2011)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## kiriaki98 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a new fan of Bella Luna toys on fb!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

and Bella Luna Toys too


----------



## modriana (Feb 16, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook and I would of liked Bella Luna, but their FB page is non-existent???


----------



## thehappydeer (May 15, 2007)

i am an mdc fb fan!


----------



## thehappydeer (May 15, 2007)

i like bella luna toys!! w o w !


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

Liked both...excited to WIN!


----------



## willowsage (Apr 4, 2011)

Like Mothering on FB


----------



## willowsage (Apr 4, 2011)

Like Bella Luna Toys on FB


----------



## Charise (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB.


----------



## Charise (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB.


----------



## Amberdenie (Apr 13, 2011)

Like Mothering on FB!!

Amberdenie at aol dot com


----------



## Amberdenie (Apr 13, 2011)

I Like Bella Luna Toys on FB!!

Amberdenie at aol dot com


----------



## MeIanchoIyDream (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm now a fan of Bella Luna toys too!


----------



## gabbysue2 (Apr 4, 2011)

My baby daughter is having her first baby in November and I'm so excited, its all I think about. What a Christmas we're going to have, I'm sure the baby would like this trike!


----------



## nadoja (Jul 23, 2010)

I liked Mothering Dot Com, and Bella Luna toys!


----------



## Maria Decker (Apr 13, 2011)

I love mothering already !


----------



## Maria Decker (Apr 13, 2011)

liked Bella Luna Toys !


----------



## kcarlson (Apr 13, 2011)

liked mothering on fb!


----------



## kcarlson (Apr 13, 2011)

liked mothering on fb!


----------



## kcarlson (Apr 13, 2011)

like bella luna toys on fb too! hope i win


----------



## jassyp101 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love Mothering on Facebook and love the forums, the magazine, the archives.


----------



## DuckDuckGoose (Nov 2, 2010)

I like mothering on facebook!


----------



## DuckDuckGoose (Nov 2, 2010)

I also like bella luna on facebook!


----------



## jassyp101 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love Bella Luna toys as well.


----------



## bicron101 (Feb 27, 2010)

i am a fan of mothering!


----------



## NinjaEema (Jun 1, 2010)

I like you on FB. Best community forums ever.


----------



## bicron101 (Feb 27, 2010)

i liked bella toys on facebook


----------



## bicron101 (Feb 27, 2010)

i have to take the bella luna toys entry back 

they aren't canada friendly (ie thier facebook preferences need to be changed to allow international viewers)


----------



## gobelistic (Apr 13, 2011)

Like Mothering on FB


----------



## gobelistic (Apr 13, 2011)

Like Bella Luna Toys on FB


----------



## starflower1 (Oct 15, 2007)

I like Bella Luna toys too.


----------



## BNG9306 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook


----------



## Herbalution (Feb 8, 2011)

:joy. "like" Motherng and Bella Luna, they have some great toys. Thanks


----------



## BNG9306 (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook


----------



## BNG9306 (Apr 13, 2011)

I also Like Bella Luna on Facebook I


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I love mothering everywhere. I love it on facebook, on the website, the magazine (which I am so sad is no longer in print) and in my daily life as I live the principles and culture of it. Thanks for the opportunity! We could really use such an amazing win at this point.


----------



## AniellasMommy (Aug 4, 2006)

I Like Mothering on FB


----------



## AniellasMommy (Aug 4, 2006)

Just Liked Bella Luna toys!


----------



## lama mama (Apr 11, 2011)

I already liked Mothering on FB!


----------



## lama mama (Apr 11, 2011)

and now I like Bella Luna toys too!


----------



## zbix (Apr 13, 2011)

I def like Mothering such useful information!! Hooray


----------



## staycelyne (Feb 27, 2008)

i like bella luna on fb, too! stacy lynn b h


----------



## Michelmo (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm already a big fan of Mothering on facebook!


----------



## northwoods (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a fan of mothering.com!


----------



## northwoods (Dec 28, 2009)

And I'm a fan of Bella Luna!


----------



## Michelmo (Apr 13, 2011)

I tried to "like" Bella Luna toys on fb, but when I try (either by following the link above OR by searching on fb) I can't find it! Very strange.


----------



## Pasuhi (Apr 13, 2011)

A big fan of Mothering for decades and now a fan on facebook


----------



## Pasuhi (Apr 13, 2011)

Been a fan of Bella Luna for some time now. Love them


----------



## Lilsmom84 (Apr 13, 2011)

Love all the great advice


----------



## Bre T (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Mothering on facebook.


----------



## Mamka2 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like you on FB!


----------



## Mamka2 (Nov 18, 2009)

I just liked Bella Luna Toys on FB too


----------



## mahatem (Feb 10, 2011)

I like MDC on fb.


----------



## sweetestday (Nov 13, 2007)

I've liked Mothering for a long time.


----------



## Jackate5457 (Mar 30, 2011)

I dont just like, I love MDC!!


----------



## sweetestday (Nov 13, 2007)

And I just liked the Bella Luna FB page, too.


----------



## Jackate5457 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm now a fan of BL as well !!! Can't wait to hear the winners, how fun!


----------



## mama auj (Apr 13, 2011)

aloha from hawaii! i LOVE mothering on facebook


----------



## mama auj (Apr 13, 2011)

I also just ''LIKED" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!

aloha


----------



## mkieff (Jun 24, 2007)

I love Mothering on Facebook and I'm in need of a balance bike for my son.


----------



## fullofhope08 (Feb 16, 2008)

I already like MDC on Facebook.

I would add bella luna toys but am having a hard time finding them on FB...


----------



## mrsarfa (Apr 4, 2011)

I am already a MDC fan!


----------



## mrsarfa (Apr 4, 2011)

I just "liked" Bella Luna toys. This would be perfect for my daughters birthday!


----------



## amy1616 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a fan on mothering on FB!


----------



## mama2toby (Jul 14, 2005)

I love Mothering! On facebook too!!!


----------



## lindsayinnc (Jan 7, 2011)

I already liked Mothering on Facebook


----------



## lindsayinnc (Jan 7, 2011)

I "liked" Bella Luna Toys on FB, looks like they have great stuff too!


----------



## mamasnuggle (Mar 2, 2011)

I've always like Mothering - I miss my Mommy time every two months to read it from cover to cover. I'll love it no matter where I can find the same inspiring info!


----------



## mama2toby (Jul 14, 2005)

Now a fan of Bella Luna Toys too!


----------



## natural.mommy (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome! Like!


----------



## mountaintopmama (Apr 13, 2011)

I *heart* Mothering... and have been a facebook fan for a looong time


----------



## mountaintopmama (Apr 13, 2011)

I am now a fan of Bella Luna Toys on facebook! Hooray*** Their selection is amazing and right up our natural alley! Grateful for the opportunity


----------



## natural.mommy (Jan 29, 2010)

Like Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## lmacri (Jun 16, 2008)

I like Mothering lots and lots!


----------



## lace (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## lace (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB


----------



## suarez6 (Mar 31, 2011)

What a cool prize. I haven't been to Bella Luna in a while, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i like Mothering on facebook!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

and Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## hamilka (Feb 15, 2011)

Liked Mothering on FB


----------



## hamilka (Feb 15, 2011)

Just liked Bella Luna toys on FB.


----------



## nhoover4 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would "love" MDC on FB if it was possible, but for now I just "like" it (but I really love it!) ;-)


----------



## nhoover4 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would "love" MDC on FB if it was possible, but for now I just "like" it (but I really love it!) ;-)


----------



## AE+Mama (Apr 16, 2010)

Love the updates on Facebook!


----------



## AE+Mama (Apr 16, 2010)

I like Bella Luna Toys. What a great resource! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## nhoover4 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oops! I don't know how this second entry got on here! I hope it doesn't disqualify me!


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

I like Mothering on facebook!


----------



## DivineSun (Apr 14, 2011)

We Love Mothering and Bella Luna Toys. My daughters would love to win the prizes.


----------



## mtchen79 (Jan 6, 2008)

Already liked Mothering on FB


----------



## mtchen79 (Jan 6, 2008)

Added Bella luna toys


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I "like" MDC on Facebook, but I really LOVE MDC  !!!


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I also like Bella Luna Toys on FB too!!!


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

I also Like Bella Luna Toys on facebook


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

I like Bella Luna toys too!


----------



## gesbaby (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked Mothering on FB!


----------



## guestqur09r098r (Feb 12, 2010)

I really appreciate the contest. Since seeing the bike featured here, my husband is excited to purchase it in the future and is currently searching craigslist to find one. Thanks for the contest! We hope to win, and if not, we will try to buy something from the web site soon!


----------



## Tita Hunt (Apr 1, 2011)

I already liked Mothering on FB under Tita Hunt!

mamalam4 at gmail dot com


----------



## Tita Hunt (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB under Tita Hunt!

mamalam4 at gmail dot com


----------



## organicfarmerswife (Aug 8, 2007)

I liked MDC on facebook


----------



## organicfarmerswife (Aug 8, 2007)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on facebook too!!


----------



## Theresa42 (Feb 5, 2007)

I like you very much =)


----------



## lucyumma (Apr 14, 2011)

LOVE mothering, and i am proud to be your facebook fan! Miss your publication, but it's so much more greener this way!


----------



## lucyumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so a bella luna fan on facebook!  one stop shop for all toys natural!


----------



## SusanaLaLoca (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a fan of Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## SusanaLaLoca (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a fan of Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## glitterdaisymom (Jul 7, 2008)

I am a fan of Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## glitterdaisymom (Jul 7, 2008)

I am also a fan of Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## cokelush (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm a fan of Mothering on FB. My id is Robin Phillips-Knotts.

Thanks!

cokelush at gmail


----------



## cokelush (Sep 9, 2007)

I liked BLToys on FB and my id is Robin Phillips-Knotts.Thanks!


----------



## BabyOnMyBack54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Became a fan of Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## BabyOnMyBack54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Liked Bella Luna toys on Facebook!


----------



## BlueEyedBabes (Mar 31, 2011)

Already a fan on fb!


----------



## magicbelly (Dec 19, 2007)

i "liked" mothering long ago of course!


----------



## magicbelly (Dec 19, 2007)

i "liked" bella luna toys!!!


----------



## Cali2SC (Mar 16, 2009)

I love mothering... and like them on FB too.


----------



## Cali2SC (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB too! Yipee!


----------



## Neicybee (Apr 14, 2011)

I love Mothering and Bella Luna Toys! I hope I win!


----------



## Neicybee (Apr 14, 2011)

And I'm a fan!


----------



## chesterflower81 (Apr 14, 2011)

I already like Mothering on FB...


----------



## chesterflower81 (Apr 14, 2011)

and now I like Bella Luna Toys on FB too!


----------



## Teddymama (Mar 3, 2011)

I like mothering on facebook!


----------



## Teddymama (Mar 3, 2011)

and I like bella luna toys.


----------



## Rainey Daye (Apr 30, 2010)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!!


----------



## Rainey Daye (Apr 30, 2010)

I also liked Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!!


----------



## koralawear (Apr 14, 2011)

I was already a fan of Mothering =)


----------



## koralawear (Apr 14, 2011)

And I just "liked" Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## jewelsvs (Aug 17, 2005)

I like MDC on facebook!


----------



## jewelsvs (Aug 17, 2005)

I also like bella luna on facebook.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## indiefolklore (Sep 5, 2009)

'Love' Mothering on Faceboook.


----------



## indiefolklore (Sep 5, 2009)

Also 'love' Bella Luna Toys for a long awhile now.

Such a great selection of art supplies.


----------



## earth-mama (Oct 3, 2009)

Already "liked" mothering on Facebook!


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

I "liked" MDC on FB! Don't know what I'd do without MDC.


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB! What great products!


----------



## godisfrusciante (Apr 14, 2011)

We are your fans on Facebook!


----------



## godisfrusciante (Apr 14, 2011)

deleted at request of poster


----------



## Autumn Martin (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I LOVE Mothering Magazine, have been a reader for years. And I "liked" them on Facebook for a chance to win  Thank you Bella Luna Toys


----------



## Autumn Martin (Apr 14, 2011)

Just discovered Bella Luna Toys, and I "liked" on Facebook for a second chance at winning! Thanks again Bella Luna


----------



## Rachelskye (Apr 14, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## Rachelskye (Apr 14, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## Rachelskye (Apr 14, 2011)

I like Bella Luna too!


----------



## mbertrand (Apr 14, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## mbertrand (Apr 14, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna on Facebook, too. Thanks!


----------



## veganyogamomma (Jan 26, 2011)

I "like" Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## veganyogamomma (Jan 26, 2011)

and I "liked" Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## Emily T (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so happy to have found Mothering on Facebook & I'm looking forward to staying more closely connected to the Mothering community! Thank you for all the wisdom you offer to parents!


----------



## Emily T (Apr 14, 2011)

I Love Mothering & Bella Luna Toys! Two great sources of inspiration!


----------



## raindance_mama (Apr 27, 2010)

I have already liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## raindance_mama (Apr 27, 2010)

I am already a fan of Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## gesbaby (Oct 27, 2008)

I also liked Bella Luna Toys on FB


----------



## ColePate (Mar 10, 2011)

I've like Mothering on FB for a while now


----------



## ColePate (Mar 10, 2011)

I've also liked Bella Luna on FB for a while!


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I like mothering on Facebook!


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook! And I LOVE that bike!


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook because there are so many different people you can meet who have the same interests. Its a wonderful Facebook page!


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

I just liked Bella Luna toys on Facebook. I also went on their website and saw TONS of toys that my neice, Brianna would love!


----------



## illumini (Dec 2, 2006)

Liked you both!


----------



## moniverdin (Apr 14, 2011)

im a mothering fan


----------



## moniverdin (Apr 14, 2011)

im a bella luna fb fn too


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

ive already liked mothering of FB


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

and i just "liked" bella luna toys!


----------



## laharned (Apr 9, 2011)

I like MDC on Facebook...


----------



## laharned (Apr 9, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook too..


----------



## JessB (Dec 31, 2010)

I like Mothering of Facebook.


----------



## penster (Jan 22, 2008)

"LOVE" Mothering on FB, it reminds me to check out the website more frequently.


----------



## penster (Jan 22, 2008)

I "like" Bella Toys on FB! Would love to win Earth Day is my Birthday! What a great gift that would be!!!


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am a big fan on FB and real life too


----------



## dknjgirl (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a fan on Facebook for Mothering Magazine! Dorothy Klain at [email protected]


----------



## dknjgirl (Apr 1, 2011)

I am now a fan of Bella Luna toys on Facebook . Dorothy Klain [email protected]


----------



## DrBrockBaca (Jan 17, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering and Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## DrBrockBaca (Jan 17, 2011)

I "liked" Bella Luna toys too!


----------



## redbreadbaker (Aug 1, 2006)

I am a fan of Mothering!


----------



## redbreadbaker (Aug 1, 2006)

I am a fan of Bella Luna Toys too!


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

Already a fan on FB.


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

And a fan of Bella Luna Toys on FB.


----------



## kmarie8284 (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## MandyWilner (Apr 15, 2011)

I LOVE MOTHERING on Facebook, it sure is good to have Mothering digital (I especially liked it when I lived out of the country!)


----------



## MandyWilner (Apr 15, 2011)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys also! Pretty stinkin cute I say!


----------



## veganfox (Nov 24, 2008)

Already was liking you on FB!


----------



## mariamamaof5 (Mar 30, 2011)

YAY! I've "liked" mothering for awhile now!


----------



## mariamamaof5 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've "liked" Bella Luna Toys for awhile too!


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

I like Mothering in Facebook!


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook


----------



## willowmomma (Apr 15, 2011)

I like mothering on fb


----------



## willowmomma (Apr 15, 2011)

I liked Bella luna toys on fb too


----------



## shinaabikwe (Jul 31, 2009)

I "liked" Mothering on facebook!


----------



## ccbloom (May 18, 2006)

I liked mothering on facebook!


----------



## ccbloom (May 18, 2006)

I love bella luna toys!


----------



## mommymoose (May 29, 2004)

I LIKE Mothering on FB!! I Love mothering anytime!!! and I LOVE bella luna toys!!


----------



## shinaabikwe (Jul 31, 2009)

And now I "liked" Bella Luna Toys! *crossing fingers*


----------



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

Liked Bella Luna on facebook!


----------



## lminock (Apr 11, 2011)

Like!


----------



## joyfulmomi2810 (Apr 15, 2011)

I liked mothering on fb


----------



## joyfulmomi2810 (Apr 15, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook too


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## merm (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm a fan and a soon-to-be Mom!


----------



## mamasunflwr (Aug 18, 2007)

I am a fan on facebook!


----------



## junipercedar (Mar 8, 2011)

Our family is a fan of Mothering...love that it is digital! And we are a fan on FB as well!


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I like Bela Luna toys on FB too.


----------



## mamaspirit (Jan 8, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## mamaspirit (Jan 8, 2008)

I like Bella Luna on facebook too!


----------



## AcrewJenn (Apr 28, 2009)

Liked Mothering on FB!


----------



## AcrewJenn (Apr 28, 2009)

Liked Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

I like you on FB! Yea!


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

And I like Bella Luna as well (and I really do!).


----------



## Mom2AandV (Mar 27, 2011)

I like MDC on Facebook!


----------



## NattieT (Apr 16, 2011)

Just joined and can't wait to read more about this magazine.


----------



## iAMmotherhood (Jun 24, 2009)

I am a fan of Mothering on Facebook!

Taci


----------



## MamaOly (Apr 13, 2011)

I am a FB fan of Mothering and Bella Luna Toys! I would love this bike for my little boy, he dfefinately is ready to graduate to a "big boy" bike! Keep up the great job Mothering, but I do really miss the print magazine!


----------



## MamaOly (Apr 13, 2011)

Just discovered Bella Luna Toys and am now a FB fan as well! Looks like a great selection of natural toys, right up my alley!


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

i like mothering on FB !


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

OOOO and now i 'like' bella luna toys too!


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

I love you Mothering! Missing the paper magazine, but so grateful for everything all of you do, in any form!


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

I LIKE Mothering and Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## Amber Cook (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a fan on facebook!


----------



## tankgirljones (Apr 16, 2011)

Definitely "like" Mothering on FB!


----------



## NaturalAPMama (Mar 16, 2011)

I already "like" Mothering on fb!


----------



## NaturalAPMama (Mar 16, 2011)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys on fb!


----------



## Virginia884 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like Mothering so much!


----------



## Ellenems (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm a fan of Mothering on Facebook. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## sapphire77 (Apr 29, 2008)

I like mothering on Facebook. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## sapphire77 (Apr 29, 2008)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB.


----------



## Michelle Nicole (Apr 16, 2011)

I love this website!


----------



## abcdestinylynns (Apr 16, 2011)

My oldest daughter is 17 and I have loved Mothering since then and so happy to see them on FB.


----------



## shakyjelly (Jun 1, 2010)

I went and liked Mothering.com on FB!  Please enter me into the contest.


----------



## shakyjelly (Jun 1, 2010)

I also went and liked Bella Luna toys.  Entry #2 for me please.


----------



## lelajama (Apr 16, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook! Horray!


----------



## lelajama (Apr 16, 2011)

I Liked Bella Luna Toys on Facebook too!


----------



## darlawoods (Jan 20, 2011)

Fan of mothering.com on facebook and your lovely magazine/website!


----------



## darlawoods (Jan 20, 2011)

We are now fans of Bella Luna Toys as well!


----------



## avagoodale (Mar 5, 2011)

already a fb fan!


----------



## avagoodale (Mar 5, 2011)

and now a fan of bella luna!


----------



## bzrmama (Jan 20, 2011)

i like mothering! .com and actual mothering


----------



## bzrmama (Jan 20, 2011)

and now i like bella luna toys on fb too!


----------



## Yaelismar (Apr 17, 2011)

Love Mothering mag and community







I really Like Mothering on Facebook too!


----------



## sassypamela (Jul 27, 2008)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB


----------



## studiojmm (Dec 17, 2010)

I "liked" Mothering on Facebook. Thanks.


----------



## studiojmm (Dec 17, 2010)

I also "liked" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook. Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I also like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.


----------



## wish (Jun 21, 2005)

I am a fan of Mothering on Facebook 

Thanks for the giveaway!!


----------



## wish (Jun 21, 2005)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys on FB. They have the best beeswax polish!!!


----------



## vivica2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i liked you on facebook months ago! haha 1st entry here.


----------



## vivica2 (Mar 19, 2010)

iv now liked bella luna toys as well.... yeah for a new fun company!


----------



## wwisdomskr (Dec 25, 2006)

I am a FB Fan!


----------



## wwisdomskr (Dec 25, 2006)

I am also a Bella Luna Toys FB Fan!


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Like Mothering on FB, here, and everywhere


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Luna Bella, as well


----------



## Stargirl (Aug 9, 2005)

I too also already like mothering on FB!


----------



## raspberry (Mar 15, 2010)

I like mothering


----------



## raspberry (Mar 15, 2010)

and I like bella lune toys (ALOT) 

I already liked both actually.


----------



## nutmegjs (Apr 18, 2011)

I love Mothering! And mothering.


----------



## bellydance2290 (Dec 22, 2006)

I "like" Mothering on FB


----------



## scouts mama (Mar 31, 2011)

i "like" mothering on facebook, but seriously really appreciate this magazines knowledge the natural family lifestyle.


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a fan and have "liked" mothering on facebook! I also "like bella luna toys"


----------



## mama.nesta (Oct 1, 2010)

I officially "like" mothering!!


----------



## mama.nesta (Oct 1, 2010)

And now, I officially like Bella Luna Toys!!


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I like bella luna toys!


----------



## emzeef (Apr 16, 2011)

I just joined and love Mothering.com!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

like a day latem


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't just "like" MDC on Facebook, I "LOVE" you in real life!
☮❤☆ॐ•*¨*•.¸☮¸.•*¨*•.¸¸☮❤☆ॐ


----------



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaand, thanks for helping me find Bella Luna Toys on FB! Have always liked them, but now can have my FaceBook "like" to prove it!!


----------



## zenmamaof3 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB.


----------



## zenmamaof3 (Apr 18, 2011)

I "liked" Bella Luna Toys on their FB page. Not sure if I'm supposed to comment there or here to enter the contest.


----------



## chispaza (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook and liked Bella Luna toys too.


----------



## mammazeen (Apr 18, 2011)

Someone gave me a subscription to Mothering when I was pregnant with my first child. And now I've liked you on FB!


----------



## mammazeen (Apr 18, 2011)

And now I've liked Bella Luna toys, too!


----------



## mkopley (Apr 18, 2011)

I just discovered this magazine from a friend and now LIKE it both on FB and here. Being a mother is hard work and having a resource like this are helpful in those moments when you feel lost and alone.


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

I liked MDC on FB


----------



## Think of Winter (Jun 10, 2004)

I liked Bella Luna on FB


----------



## Cheryl Aileen (Apr 18, 2011)

I like you on facebook!


----------



## Cheryl Aileen (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Belle Luna Toys on facebook!


----------



## Tracyloo (Apr 18, 2011)

liked you on FB and love your magazine


----------



## Mom2007 (Apr 18, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook -- and I've fallen in love with Bella Luna!


----------



## Mom2007 (Apr 18, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna on Facebook too!


----------



## plholloway (Apr 18, 2011)

LIKE "mothering" on Facebook


----------



## plholloway (Apr 18, 2011)

LIKE "bella luna toys" on Facebook


----------



## Stillwellmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Already like you on Facebook.


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Liked MDC


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

and I've liked Bella Luna too!


----------



## sshawley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like mothering on Facebook!


----------



## sshawley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## smrfnose (Apr 19, 2011)

Liked you guys on Facebook! Wahoo!


----------



## ArtistMama28 (Feb 20, 2008)

I totally like Mothering on FB and everywhere else!


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

I've always "liked" mothering


----------



## luvbnmommy (Sep 4, 2007)

Like Mothering on FB!


----------



## luvbnmommy (Sep 4, 2007)

Like Bella Luna on FB!


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

I liked Bella Luna on Facebook!


----------



## suckleh0nny (Apr 19, 2011)

Already a fan!! Would love to win this for grandkids.


----------



## Roanoke midwife (Feb 11, 2010)

Love some of the discussions on the forums. Very helpful.


----------



## Steph Walker (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a facebook fan!! And a real life fan


----------



## Steph Walker (Apr 19, 2011)

And I Like Bella Luna on Facebook, too!


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

I like Bella Luna on facebook


----------



## Heathdc (Apr 19, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Heathdc (Apr 19, 2011)

I "liked" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## MamaCallie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a fan of Mothering! (Oh, and I like them on facebook, too!)


----------



## 143mickey (Apr 19, 2011)

I am a fan!


----------



## MamaCastiel (Apr 19, 2011)

I've "Liked" Mothering on Facebook for a long time now!


----------



## MamaCastiel (Apr 19, 2011)

Just "Liked" Bella Luna Toys too!


----------



## elmer (May 18, 2007)

Liked MDC on FB


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Bella luna liker, too!


----------



## mommy2sage (Apr 23, 2006)

I liked Mothering on FB!


----------



## kristiwhitten (Apr 19, 2011)

A friend shared with me about Mothering.com and of the magazine. It sounds fantastic so here I am.  I look forward to learning more and to getting more involved!


----------



## SchoolhouseLife (Apr 20, 2011)

I 'like' mothering!


----------



## SchoolhouseLife (Apr 20, 2011)

i 'like' Bella Luna (& that bike--sweet!)


----------



## moonstones (Jan 13, 2011)

New MDC facebook fan here!


----------



## moonstones (Jan 13, 2011)

And now a new Bella Luna toys FB fan too


----------



## She2dancer (Jun 5, 2005)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## She2dancer (Jun 5, 2005)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## rowanberry (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked MDC and Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## Kelsey0726 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love Mothering.com and have loved the magazine ever since I can remember. My mom has 20 years of subscriptions in our basement in my childhood home. The articles are timeless.


----------



## forgetmenotlove (Apr 20, 2011)

I am a huge fan! So glad I stumbled upon "Mothering" when my first child was born. What excellent guidance you have given me. Thank you!


----------



## SrkStrickland (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a fan of MM on FB


----------



## SrkStrickland (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a fan of BL toys on FB


----------



## fritter313 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB, thanks!


----------



## fritter313 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like Bella Luna on FB too, thanks!


----------



## acdmama (Feb 15, 2011)

I've "liked" Mothering on fb for a while. And now I "like" Bella Luna Toys as well! Keeping my fingers crossed for the Earth Day prize!


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Like Mothering for a long time and now on FB too!


----------



## crocus (Apr 20, 2006)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## crocus (Apr 20, 2006)

Now I "like" Bella Luna.


----------



## sailorscout (Feb 20, 2010)

i already liked mothering on facebook : )


----------



## sailorscout (Feb 20, 2010)

i like bella luna on facebook!


----------



## casb (Apr 12, 2011)

I reallllly like mothering. A digital is great.


----------



## chanchan (Feb 18, 2011)

I liked both pages and would love to win this great giveaway!


----------



## chanchan (Feb 18, 2011)

I liked both pages and would love to win this great giveaway!


----------



## chmee30 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB!!!!


----------



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

I liked Mothering


----------



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

I liked Bella Luna Toys too!


----------



## MitraMyers (Apr 21, 2011)

I have always loved Bella Luna Toys even on Facebook!


----------



## gratefullmama (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay! I already like both Mothering.com on fb!


----------



## gratefullmama (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay! I already like Mothering.com on fb!


----------



## gratefullmama (Jun 8, 2009)

I also happen to like Bella Luna toys and not just on facebook! (Just received our first order from them last week!)


----------



## sweetred (Dec 9, 2003)

I can't believe I didn't "like" mothering on FB already. Now I am!


----------



## onlystars (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Mothering Magazine. This is the first time I have visited the FB page. Thanks for a great mothering resource!


----------



## onlystars (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sure it will take me awhile to read everything on this page, but what fun!!!! Thanks, mothering!


----------



## ACEBoda (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm your newest fan!! Enter me please!


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

And a fan of Bella Luna on FB


----------



## mamaleahita (Dec 5, 2010)

I am a fan of Mothering on FB and love it! : ) Thanks so very much for this fabulous giveaway! : )


----------



## mamaleahita (Dec 5, 2010)

I also "liked" the magical Bella Luna Toys on Facebook! : ) Thanks again! : )


----------



## beakielove (Apr 21, 2011)

Loved Mothering magazine, glad to see you on FB! Definitely "like" you!


----------



## Barefoot Five (Apr 21, 2011)

I gave up FB for lent. I will " like" Midnight on Sunday...lol


----------



## Doula Stacy (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for an amazing giveaway!! I like Bella Luna Toys and Mothering on Facebook (as Stacy Gould


----------



## beakielove (Apr 21, 2011)

Like Bella Luna as well!


----------



## Doula Stacy (Apr 21, 2011)

Entry #2 for Stacy Gould. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Barefoot Five (Apr 21, 2011)

I already "like" Bella luna on FB... It is one of my favorite places to find fun new things for my kiddos


----------



## mellymoose (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Mothering on FB!


----------



## mellymoose (Apr 21, 2011)

And I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB too!


----------



## RaeStiles (Apr 21, 2011)

I Like Mothering!!! The magazine and my role as a mother! ♥


----------



## RaeStiles (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna toys on FB and our family really enjoys the toys!


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

I liked Mothering and Bella Luna Toys on Facebook (actually have already like them!) What a cool giveaway! Thanks for the fun opportunity!


----------



## cmh542 (Apr 21, 2011)

I "Like" Mothering.com on Facebook!

Many thanks to you...Cindi

Cindi H.


----------



## SongbirdMama (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## SongbirdMama (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a fan of Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## cmh542 (Apr 21, 2011)

I "Like" Mothering.com on Facebook!

Many thanks to you...Cindi

Cindi H.


----------



## cmh542 (Apr 21, 2011)

I "Like" Mothering.com on Facebook!

Many thanks to you...Cindi

Cindi H.


----------



## cmh542 (Apr 21, 2011)

I also "Like" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.

This is a fabulous prize giveaway...

Happy Earth Day!

Thanks very much..Cindi

Cindi H.


----------



## Lizhammond19 (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Mothering on FB!!


----------



## cmh542 (Apr 21, 2011)

I also "Like" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.

This is a fabulous prize giveaway...

Happy Earth Day!

Thanks very much..Cindi

Cindi H.


----------



## cmh542 (Apr 21, 2011)

I also "Like" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.

This is a fabulous prize giveaway...

Happy Earth Day!

Thanks very much..Cindi

Cindi H.


----------



## Lizhammond19 (Apr 21, 2011)

I also liked Bella Luna on FB Happy Earth Day!!


----------



## jillylove (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a fan of Mothering on facebook!


----------



## jillylove (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a fan of bella luna toys on facebook!!


----------



## millyv (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked mothering on Facebook


----------



## millyv (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Bella luna toys on Facebook


----------



## Yumiko Gonzalez (Apr 21, 2011)

:joyI love the give away... I love Bella Luna toys and mothering magazine....


----------



## MargaretGB (Apr 21, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering on Facebook!!


----------



## MargaretGB (Apr 21, 2011)

I "liked" Bella Luna on Facebook too!


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

Like both!


----------



## kelda (Apr 21, 2011)

I now officially "like" Mothering on facebook!


----------



## kelda (Apr 21, 2011)

Bella Luna Toys is "liked" and liked.


----------



## Aidan's Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

I "like" Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## Aidan's Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

I "liked" Bella Luna toys on Facebook.


----------



## Celina2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am a fan of Mothering on Facebook


----------



## Celina2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I became a fan of Bella Luna toys on Facebook


----------



## littlebird (Oct 26, 2005)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## littlebird (Oct 26, 2005)

I like Bellaluna toys on Facebook too!


----------



## Marina A (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Bella Luna toys on FB!


----------



## ciansmom (Apr 21, 2011)

I like mothering!!!!


----------



## smarie210 (Mar 19, 2007)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## ciansmom (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Bella Luna toys on FB----they are GREAT!!!!


----------



## smarie210 (Mar 19, 2007)

I like Mothering Magazine on Facebook!


----------



## Marina A (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB.


----------



## lauralibby (Jan 8, 2008)

I LOVE Bella Luna Toys and Mothering and I just let the world know I "like" them on facebook.


----------



## thefayga (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't just like, I LOVE bella luna toys on facebook!


----------



## thefayga (Apr 21, 2011)

And likewise, I like/LOVE mothering magazine on facebook! Thanks guys!


----------



## satsukirebel (Apr 21, 2011)

I like both Bella Luna & Mothering on FB.


----------



## satsukirebel (Apr 21, 2011)

I like both Bella Luna & Mothering on FB.


----------



## matumama (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Mothering on facebook and in real life. Sorry to see the print edition go.


----------



## aj06 (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked you on FB! So excited to start reading your magazine!


----------



## aj06 (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on fb! Such an amazing online shop with a wonderful shopkeeper!


----------



## copperfox (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm a FB fan of Mothering! <3


----------



## english-mummy (Sep 24, 2010)

i 'like' mothering.com (love the magazine and regularly check out the due date club!) thanks for the chance to win


----------



## copperfox (Oct 24, 2006)

I <3 Bella Luna as well and I like them on FB!


----------



## english-mummy (Sep 24, 2010)

I 'like' Bella Luna toys on facebook, and even more in real life! thanks again for the chance to win


----------



## rockstarima (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Mothering magazine. I've read every issue since I was pregnant with my first child in 2002. Please enter me in the contest.


----------



## littlegeese (Apr 21, 2011)

I love, love, love Mothering Magazine! I "Liked" Mothering Magazine on Facebook. Thank you for the chance to win.


----------



## littlegeese (Apr 21, 2011)

I "Liked" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook. Sarah is always so helpful with ordering questions and packs our orders with such care. We love Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## violetnd (Nov 7, 2009)

I like mothering on facebook!


----------



## violetnd (Nov 7, 2009)

I like bella luna on facebook


----------



## matumama (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Bella Luna toys on facebook and in real life. I was introduced to Bella Luna at the Waldorf Early Childhood Educators Conference in Spring Valley.


----------



## klsimer (Apr 14, 2008)

I "like" Mothering on FB!


----------



## klsimer (Apr 14, 2008)

I also "like" Bella Luna on FB!


----------



## Neas_mommy (Nov 19, 2009)

I "liked" Mothering on Facebook!!!!


----------



## quackers19 (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## quackers19 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been a FB fan of Bella Luna for awhile now.


----------



## Neas_mommy (Nov 19, 2009)

I also "liked" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!!!!


----------



## momo8kids (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook, even though I don't know what it is about.


----------



## momo8kids (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked bella luna toys on facebook. I like some of the things they sell.


----------



## nancyorr (Apr 21, 2011)

I love your toys and I love the mag.


----------



## Sarah Shabaan (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm a fan of Mothering on Facebook and would LOVE to win these toys!!!


----------



## Sarah Shabaan (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook, too!!


----------



## mamfido (Apr 21, 2011)

i "liked" mothering.com!


----------



## mamfido (Apr 21, 2011)

i "liked" Bella Luna toys too!


----------



## amygullicksen (Apr 21, 2011)

if there was a love button, i'd use that instead!!


----------



## amygullicksen (Apr 21, 2011)

also love bella luna toys


----------



## keralambertus (Apr 21, 2011)

I "liked" mothering on FB!!!!!!!!! I loved mothering even before I liked it!


----------



## keralambertus (Apr 21, 2011)

I also liked "Bella Luna Toys" on FB. Good open-ended selection!


----------



## artgirl70 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just LIKED Mothering on Fb - thanks!


----------



## artgirl70 (Apr 21, 2011)

Also LOVE Bella Luna Toys, now like them on FB too! Thanks!


----------



## MamaWestWind (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a fan of Mothering!


----------



## MamaWestWind (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a fan of Bella Luna!


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

like both on FB already


----------



## acbphoto (Dec 19, 2010)

Already a fan of Mothering on fb!


----------



## acbphoto (Dec 19, 2010)

...and now a fan of Bella Luna Toys as well. Love how Mothering is

so great at sharing resources - thank you!


----------



## Jill Rae (Apr 21, 2011)

I just reliked you,mothering mag. (i changed my account) and also like Bella luna toys too.


----------



## lflannery (May 7, 2008)

I like mothering.com


----------



## mamabre (Apr 21, 2011)

like you!


----------



## lflannery (May 7, 2008)

I like bellaluna toys


----------



## mishamonet (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## mishamonet (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Bella Luna toys on Facebook!


----------



## Heather MacKay (Apr 21, 2011)

Liked on facebook


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

And...I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## Mama2seven (Apr 21, 2011)

I love mothering on FB!!!


----------



## Mama2seven (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Bella Luna Toys also!!!!!!


----------



## ambrosious (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy to connect with mothering online


----------



## srmurthy (Apr 21, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering on facebook. Thanks!


----------



## srmurthy (Apr 21, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering on facebook. Thanks!


----------



## srmurthy (Apr 21, 2011)

I "liked" Bella Luna Toys on FB! Thanks.


----------



## srmurthy (Apr 21, 2011)

Oops! My post "posted" twice so I am removing the extra one. Sorry!


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I like Mothering on Facebook (and outside of Facebook)!


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I like Bella Luna toys on Facebook too!


----------



## merryheather (Dec 1, 2009)

I like Mothering on FB already


----------



## merryheather (Dec 1, 2009)

I am already a fan of Bella Luna on FB


----------



## mellanhead (Apr 1, 2011)

like you on fb (jd drenchek-scavo)


----------



## Koifish (Apr 21, 2008)

Like on Fb, Thank you!!!!


----------



## mellanhead (Apr 1, 2011)

Like bella on fb (jd drenchek-scavo)


----------



## megd (Apr 3, 2011)

I liked mothering on facebook -


----------



## homebirthed2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Super cool! Like Bella Luna Toys, Mothering magazine, and Earth Day!!! Yay!!


----------



## megd (Apr 3, 2011)

I liked bella luna toys on facebook


----------



## homebirthed2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Super cool! Like Bella Luna Toys, Mothering magazine, and Earth Day!!! Yay!!


----------



## railyuh (Jun 29, 2005)

I liked mothering on FB.


----------



## railyuh (Jun 29, 2005)

I liked Bella Luna on FB.


----------



## homebirthed2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Super cool! Like Bella Luna Toys, Mothering magazine, and Earth Day!!! Yay!!


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Mothering on facebook!


----------



## TreysMama (Aug 15, 2008)

I like Mothering on Facebook


----------



## jessepalenchar (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Mothering Magazine on Facebook!


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on facebook!


----------



## jessepalenchar (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Bella Luna toys on Facebook too!


----------



## TreysMama (Aug 15, 2008)

I like Bella Luna toys on Facebook too


----------



## cjtuschen (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB


----------



## cjtuschen (Apr 21, 2011)

I like you on FB. Hope I win!!


----------



## LotusHeart (Nov 11, 2010)

I like you!


----------



## Vikki Gordon (Apr 21, 2011)

Liked Mothering FB!


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

I like mothering on facebook, of course!


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Bella Luna Toys on facebook


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

I like Mothering and Luna Bella Toys on Facebook and right here too! : ) I've entered the contest by the way.

Thanks!

Jyotsna


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

I like both Mothering and Bella Luna Toys. I've entered the contest too.

Thanks!


----------



## nik_907 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've "liked" BellaLuna Toys & Mothering for quite some time in real life & on fb! Thank you for holding such an amazing contest, all the best to the participants, I know my boys sure would love this! xoxo, Niki


----------



## cleomuse12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Of course I LIKE Mothering! I'm a better mother because of it!

-Sarah B.


----------



## cleomuse12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Bella Luna Toys is fabulous as well- I love their pretend play items like the clothes line and wooden laundry clips


----------



## nik_907 (Dec 31, 2006)

I "liked" mothering!


----------



## razzberry414 (Apr 3, 2008)

Liked you both!


----------



## krohm (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## krohm (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked Bella on Facebook!


----------



## gideon key (Feb 22, 2011)

Already a big fan of Mothering on FB!


----------



## gideon key (Feb 22, 2011)

Already like Bella Luna Toys on FB as well.


----------



## atirasflame (Apr 21, 2011)

i liked you on facebook-and i love you when you come in the mail each time!!!


----------



## atirasflame (Apr 21, 2011)

i already liked bella luna toys on facebook and i still do!


----------



## Erin Stivender (Apr 21, 2011)

liked on bella luna on fb.


----------



## Erin Stivender (Apr 21, 2011)

liked mothering on fb.


----------



## Lucinda (Apr 22, 2011)

I like MDC on facebook!


----------



## Lucinda (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB.


----------



## spamckay95 (Apr 22, 2011)

I fanned Mothering mag. on FB.


----------



## bearandme (Jun 27, 2010)

I like on facebook!


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm already a fan on facebook


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

I also "liked" Bella Luna toys on facebook


----------



## Quintessentialmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure why I didn't "like" Mothering on Facebook before, but here's a great excuse to do it now!! I've been a fan for a long time!!

Long live Mothering Magazine!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 6, 2009)

I like Mothering on facebook


----------



## gmstabosz (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna toys on Facebook.


----------



## gmstabosz (Apr 22, 2011)

I like mothering on facebook.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 6, 2009)

I alos like Bella Luna Toys on facebook


----------



## kristawanko (Feb 8, 2011)

i like "love" Mothering on FB!!


----------



## riverlandmomma (Jun 26, 2006)

I LIKE Mothering on FB!!


----------



## riverlandmomma (Jun 26, 2006)

I also LIKE Bella Luna Toys on FB!!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i liked mothering on FB


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i liked bella luna on FB


----------



## erinmacfarland (Apr 22, 2011)

Like Mothering on Facebook, thanks!


----------



## erinmacfarland (Apr 22, 2011)

Like Bella Luna Toys too.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

FB fan.







And some chickens for dd!


----------



## LunaSkye (Apr 22, 2011)

I love Mothering and am going to gift a very special Mommy-To-Be


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Love Bella Luna! Gald I found it in time for dd2's Birthday ordering.


----------



## Marigold78 (Apr 22, 2011)

I "like" Mothering on FB


----------



## Marigold78 (Apr 22, 2011)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys on FB.


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

I "like" Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## wendybean (Apr 22, 2011)

I've always liked "Mothering Magazine" not I like them on facebook!


----------



## Lynsahm (Apr 7, 2005)

Me likey Mothering on FB!


----------



## wendybean (Apr 22, 2011)

Love Bella Luna! and Like them on FB as well


----------



## Lynsahm (Apr 7, 2005)

Me likey Bella Luna toys on FB too!


----------



## TheHealingRoomChir (Jan 17, 2006)

I like MDC on FB!


----------



## magreen (Oct 12, 2010)

Of course I "like" you!


----------



## TheHealingRoomChir (Jan 17, 2006)

And of course Bella Luna!


----------



## magreen (Oct 12, 2010)

And I'm happy to "like" bella luna too! LOVE that they are from Maine!!


----------



## Hapababy69 (Apr 22, 2011)

I already like you on facebook!


----------



## momtobushbabies (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked you here and on FB (course we love you at home to lol)
momtobushbabies


----------



## Hapababy69 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like mothering too! Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

already liked mothering on fb


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

now i like bella luna on fb too


----------



## JuliaJanzen (Apr 22, 2011)

I of course "like" / love Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## JuliaJanzen (Apr 22, 2011)

I also "like" / LOVE Bella Luna Toys! Toys that are gentle on the planet, non commercial, that promote creativity and kindness... what's not to love?


----------



## Badger Mama (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad to meet you! Now a fan on FB.


----------



## Badger Mama (Apr 22, 2011)

I also like Bella Luna toys! Love that they are natural and non-gender specific!


----------



## EthansMom (Aug 20, 2002)

I already like Mothering on FB.

KelliBelly [email protected]


----------



## EthansMom (Aug 20, 2002)

I already like Bella Luna Toys on FB.

KelliBelly [email protected]


----------



## desertbuty (Apr 22, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## desertbuty (Apr 22, 2011)

I "liked" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## TAWAEGEE (Apr 22, 2011)

I love Mothering Magazine on FB!


----------



## TAWAEGEE (Apr 22, 2011)

I love, love, like, love Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## Kella River (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been reading MOthering Mag for 10 years now and love Bella Luna Toys......


----------



## Catwmandu (Jun 10, 2007)

I've liked Mothering for awhile on FB!


----------



## Catwmandu (Jun 10, 2007)

Like Bella Luna toys as well!! Always happy finding new items to go on wish lists.


----------



## jassyp101 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm a fan of Mothering and would love to win.


----------



## jassyp101 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm a fan of Bella Luna too.  Love 'em!


----------



## SwtGrl1231 (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on facebook.


----------



## SwtGrl1231 (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked Mothering Magazine on facebook.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I 'like' mothering on facebook


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

and of course a fan of bella luna!


----------



## Aidens_mama (Jan 8, 2008)

I like mothering, in fact I LOVE mothering, and mother earth!


----------



## Aidens_mama (Jan 8, 2008)

I LOVE bellaluna toys on Facebook too!


----------



## MamaRuck (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on facebook


----------



## MamaRuck (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on facebook. Thanks for this amazing giveaway!


----------



## maggie273 (Mar 18, 2010)

I "liked" Mothering on facebook!


----------



## maggie273 (Mar 18, 2010)

I also "liked" Bella Luna Toys.


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

ok. I love love love you both!!!


----------



## KinderKim (Apr 19, 2008)

I Like Bella Luna on FB!


----------



## KinderKim (Apr 19, 2008)

I Like mothering on Facebook.


----------



## thegoldenbee (Apr 22, 2011)

I "liked" Mothering.com on Facebook... but if I could "love" it there, I would!


----------



## thegoldenbee (Apr 22, 2011)

I've liked Bella Luna Toys in real life for quite a while now, but just made the liking official on Facebook!


----------



## byrnesonya (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## byrnesonya (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Bella Luna toys on Facebook!


----------



## tigi (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB.


----------



## tigi (Apr 22, 2011)

I already like Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## utkuagir (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked Mothering on facebook..

Utku Agir


----------



## wildflower_mama (Feb 22, 2007)

If there was a LOVE button, I would have chosen that. Magazine and forums are wonderful.


----------



## GMum (Apr 25, 2008)

I `liked`` Mothering on Facebook! Thanks so much for this great giveaway!


----------



## GMum (Apr 25, 2008)

I also `liked` Bella Luna Toys on Facebook  Thank you!


----------



## gigifiggi (Oct 16, 2010)

I already liked MDC on FB!


----------



## gigifiggi (Oct 16, 2010)

I like Bella Luna on FB too!


----------



## elluin (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm also a fan of Bella Luna Toys now.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I like bella luna toys as well


----------



## creativejen (Apr 22, 2011)

I "like" Mothering on FB. )


----------



## creativejen (Apr 22, 2011)

I also "like" Bella Luna Toys on FB. )


----------



## rosiewik (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm a fan on facebook!


----------



## Fruitful4Him (Jun 22, 2002)

I liked Mothering on Facebook~


----------



## tawnycoral (Sep 19, 2008)

I like mothering on FB!


----------



## tkayt (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a fan on FB!


----------



## tawnycoral (Sep 19, 2008)

I like bella luna on FB!


----------



## tkayt (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm also a fan of Bella Luna Toys on FB! Yay!


----------



## jnb0206 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am a fan of Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)

I like mothering.com on Facebook


----------



## jnb0206 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.


----------



## EmLa579 (Oct 5, 2010)

I love Wishbone bikes!!! I also like Mothering on Facebook


----------



## Boysofsummer (Apr 22, 2011)

Like mothering on FB!


----------



## queensjen (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been a fan on facebook for a while!


----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)

my babe AE also likes bella luna toys, and I liked them on facebook also


----------



## EmLa579 (Oct 5, 2010)

And now I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook, too!


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Me, too, I like Mothering! I always give "Mothering" at all babybshowers. Not sure what I'll do now that they're not printing any more.


----------



## michalb (Mar 31, 2011)

I really do LIKE Mothering. Would love some special Earth Day treats.


----------



## strangeharmony (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a fan! Pick me! Thanks for being great!


----------



## Boysofsummer (Apr 22, 2011)

Fan of Bella Luna on FB!


----------



## michalb (Mar 31, 2011)

I really do LIKE Mothering. Would love some special Earth Day treats.


----------



## Sarah11 (Apr 22, 2011)

Already a fan of Mothering on Facebook...I like it that you're involved in female activism too!

Together, we can all do more, share more.

Cheers

Sarah

(FB page http://www.facebook.com/momonapsiritualjourney)


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

I've "liked" Mothering on FB for a long time!


----------



## Rowley7707 (Mar 31, 2011)

Liked Mothering on Facebook long ago and still do! Would love the bike for my busy girl!


----------



## Earthmama97 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have Mothering liked on Facebook!!!


----------



## sunny2 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

I "liked" Bella Luna on FB!


----------



## Rowley7707 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just "liked" Bella Luna too! Cheers


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

I like MDC on FB.


----------



## catpurplestar (Dec 21, 2005)

Already liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Jessica Turner (Dec 13, 2010)

I thank you Mothering for helping me and so many others to be the best mamas we can be. I love getting updates via Facebook!

Jessica


----------



## djenya (Aug 21, 2007)

already a Mothering facebook fan


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I've liked mothering and bella luna on FB


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## IAMommy (Aug 29, 2009)

I like Mothering on Facebook, and have for a long time!


----------



## newCTmama (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm a fan on FB!


----------



## catpurplestar (Dec 21, 2005)

...and now I've liked Bella Luna Toys!


----------



## IAMommy (Aug 29, 2009)

I Like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook. What great toys!


----------



## prantastic4 (Apr 1, 2011)

I "like" Mothering on FB!


----------



## happymama28 (Apr 22, 2011)

Already like Mothering on Facebook


----------



## djenya (Aug 21, 2007)

fanned Bella Luna toys on facebook


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

Of course I'm a fan on FB! I love Mothering!


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

I "liked" Bella Luna Toys on FB too. Very cute stuff.


----------



## Jessica Turner (Dec 13, 2010)

Woohoo! Now a fan of Bella Luna Toys on Facebook! Thank you!


----------



## Earthmama97 (Dec 29, 2005)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## Erica Wije (Apr 22, 2011)

Love Mothering on FB!


----------



## prantastic4 (Apr 1, 2011)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## sunny2 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## beachglass (Apr 22, 2011)

I "like" Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## Mendozam (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering and I liked Mothering on FB!


----------



## baymommy79 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB!!!


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

I have liked you on facebook for a while now.


----------



## Erica Wije (Apr 22, 2011)

And I'm Liking Bella Luna too.


----------



## baymommy79 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## missninabell (Apr 22, 2011)

I have "liked" Mothering Magazine since my daughter was just a teenie ,tiny being in my belly. You have helped lead me down the right path of Mothering and helped me make informed, important decisions. I was so pleased when you became a part of FB, making it that much easier to access information and become closer to the "Mothering" community. (btw I "liked" Bella Luna as well....what a wonderful company)


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

I've been a fan of mothering for a long time!


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm glad to know about Bella Luna Toy's facebook page - what a great company - I'm now a fan!


----------



## Michmag5 (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm a fan! And boy would my son love that bike!! : )


----------



## monkeychels (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## Becky Davis (Apr 22, 2011)

Liked Mothering Magazine on facebook


----------



## missninabell (Apr 22, 2011)

have "liked" Mothering Magazine since my daughter was just a teenie ,tiny being in my belly. You have helped lead me down the right path of Mothering and helped me make informed, important decisions. I was so pleased when you became a part of FB, making it that much easier to access information and become closer to the "Mothering" community. (btw I "liked" Bella Luna as well....what a wonderful company)


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Oooooh, mememe!!  Already Like Mothering on FB!


----------



## beachglass (Apr 22, 2011)

I also like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## monkeychels (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB too


----------



## Becky Davis (Apr 22, 2011)

Liked Bella Luna Toys on Facebook


----------



## guitargrl862 (Jan 18, 2011)

I "like" mothering magazine and would like to enter to win! I hope I win! My daughter would love this prize.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I also like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook.


----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)

"Like" Mothering


----------



## Arely Colin (Mar 30, 2011)

i like mothering on FB

arely colin

[email protected]


----------



## Corinne Ryan (Apr 22, 2011)

I 'Like' Mothering on facebook... and I read all the back copies of magazines at the library.


----------



## Erinleigh1327 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## hmichel (Apr 22, 2011)

beautiful toys and a bike! How cool is that! Hope I win. (;


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

I like mothering on FB and LOVE mothering IRL too!


----------



## Jess DMS (Apr 22, 2011)

And now I "Like" Bella Luna Toys also!


----------



## Arely Colin (Mar 30, 2011)

like bella luna on fb

arely colin


----------



## missninabell (Apr 22, 2011)

"like" Bella Luna on FB as well


----------



## guitargrl862 (Jan 18, 2011)

oh boy! Here is my second chance to win! I "liked" Bella Luna toys too


----------



## chiromomof2 (Jun 16, 2010)

Definitely a fan! ))))


----------



## Michmag5 (Aug 12, 2004)

Liked Bella Luna! Ollie needs a bike! : )


----------



## missninabell (Apr 22, 2011)

have "liked" Mothering Magazine since my daughter was just a teenie ,tiny being in my belly. You have helped lead me down the right path of Mothering and helped me make informed, important decisions. I was so pleased when you became a part of FB, making it that much easier to access information and become closer to the "Mothering" community. (btw I "liked" Bella Luna as well....what a wonderful company) (posted again because I dont think the first one submitted)


----------



## catieface (May 10, 2006)

I LOVE mothering on facebook!


----------



## catieface (May 10, 2006)

I also "like" Bella Luna Toys now that I've found out about them!


----------



## MayaGoddess (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome -- already liked you on FB!!


----------



## momof5boys (Apr 22, 2011)

I "like" Mothering. Actually, I love it! : )


----------



## Mendozam (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked Bella Luna Toys too


----------



## Erinleigh1327 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Bella Luna on FB!


----------



## StarCoveter (Jun 28, 2010)

I liked MDC on FB!


----------



## momof5boys (Apr 22, 2011)

I "like" Bella Luna Toys too!


----------



## MayaGoddess (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome -- already liked you on FB!!


----------



## StarCoveter (Jun 28, 2010)

I liked bella luna toys on FB too!


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

I love Mothering, here and on FB! Thanks!


----------



## zabel1 (Apr 22, 2011)

"liked" Mothering's Facebook page Hope to win, Thanks


----------



## zabel1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked mothering on FB


----------



## michalb (Mar 31, 2011)

I really do LIKE Mothering. Would love some special Earth Day treats.


----------



## zabel1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I liked bella luna toys


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

Liked Bella Luna Toys on FB, too! Thank you!


----------



## Corinne Ryan (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Luna toys. My boys would love em


----------



## dknjgirl (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a fan on FB for Mothering.

[email protected]

dorothy klain


----------



## Corinne Ryan (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Bella Luna Luna toys. My boys would love em


----------



## ribbit1019 (Nov 6, 2006)

I liked Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## dknjgirl (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a fan of Bella Luna Toys! YAY

[email protected]

Dorothy Klain


----------



## ribbit1019 (Nov 6, 2006)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## kilamonster (Apr 15, 2007)

I already "liked" mothering on facebook.


----------



## noodlz1974 (Apr 22, 2011)

Like MOthering on FB already!


----------



## noodlz1974 (Apr 22, 2011)

Like Bella Luna on FB


----------



## Gypsydiva57 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Gypsydiva57 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## ribbit1019 (Nov 6, 2006)

I like Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## k8edove (Apr 12, 2010)

I liked Mothering on facebook!


----------



## Gypsydiva57 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like bella luna toys on facebook also!


----------



## flowerchildmama (Oct 20, 2010)

I like Mothering on FB!


----------



## KirstenHardy (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering and Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## k8edove (Apr 12, 2010)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on facebook.


----------



## flowerchildmama (Oct 20, 2010)

I like Bella Luna Toys on FB!


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

Like Bella Luna on FB too!


----------



## chiromomof2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I now like Bella Luna Toys on FB too!!! )


----------



## Maia Knowles (Apr 22, 2011)

like mothering on facebook


----------



## Maia Knowles (Apr 22, 2011)

I now like bella luna toys on FB too!


----------



## evermore82 (Aug 2, 2005)

I already "Like"--errr, love--Mothering! What a wonderful giveaway!


----------



## Rachel Horsley (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB


----------



## gabbysue2 (Apr 4, 2011)

love MDC on Facebook, pick me, Yeah I said pick Me!!


----------



## evermore82 (Aug 2, 2005)

I like Bella Luna on Facebook! Thanks for offering this giveaway! What a great way to celebrate Earth Day!


----------



## Tara C (Apr 22, 2011)

ive liked mothering on fb for quite a while now  such a great site


----------



## Rachel Horsley (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Mothering on FB I also like bella luna toys!


----------



## pdxrachel (Jul 14, 2010)

I like MDC on FB.


----------



## Tara C (Apr 22, 2011)

i have also like bella luna toys on fb (for quite some time too) such great toys


----------



## Kelly Mochel (Apr 22, 2011)

'Like' ya on facebook. Hope I win! Thanks!


----------



## pdxrachel (Jul 14, 2010)

I also like Bella Luna Toys on fb.


----------



## ShannonHas2 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love Mothering and already "LIKE" it on Facebook!


----------



## ShannonHas2 (Jun 2, 2009)

I "LIKE" Bella Luna Toys on Facebook (and in real life! LOL)


----------



## andreanight (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked the awesome mothering mag on fb!


----------



## Mama_Amethyst (Sep 1, 2009)

fan of mothering on facebook


----------



## Mama_Amethyst (Sep 1, 2009)

liked bella luna toys on facebook


----------



## Kelly Mochel (Apr 22, 2011)

Just found Bella Luna on FB and 'liked' em up. My girls sure hope we win!


----------



## lizgoldsberry (Apr 22, 2011)

I love these toys! And you! <3 I wanna win -lol-.


----------



## catharinestarr (Apr 22, 2011)

WHat a fantastic bike! Love love love Mothering!


----------



## Kristinelm (Apr 22, 2011)

Love my Mothering! (loved getting the magazines while you had them! Haven't fully figured out your web presence yet!) Would love some great toys for my wee ones!


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

I "like" MDC!


----------



## mingusmama (Apr 22, 2011)

My dirty little secret... I not only LOVE Mothering.com on Facebook, but I work for a regional parenting magazine that I wish were more like Mothering too!!


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

and I "like" Bella Luna toys!


----------



## mama2elisabeth (Mar 15, 2008)

Like MDC on FB


----------



## mama2elisabeth (Mar 15, 2008)

Liked Bella Luna on FB


----------



## MEcatlady17 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, maybe too late, but just in case I like mothering on FB!


----------



## mama2elisabeth (Mar 15, 2008)

Like Bella Luna on FB


----------



## treehuggingmama (May 13, 2010)

I like Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Sarah Iles (Apr 22, 2011)

am I too late! I like you on fb!


----------



## Sarah Iles (Apr 22, 2011)

am I too late! I like you on fb!


----------



## Sarah Iles (Apr 22, 2011)

and I like bella luna!


----------



## FrznGmr (Apr 22, 2011)

<3 I like Mothering.com (and have for about 8 years!) and Bella Luna toys! <3


----------



## PDX_Mama_of_2 (Jun 27, 2009)

I already liked MDC on Facebook! Yay!


----------



## PDX_Mama_of_2 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just liked Bell Luna on FB.


----------



## Jennifer Brook (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a fan on FB and Bella Luna!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Jennifer Brook (Apr 22, 2011)

I recently "liked" BL and it's awesome!! Thanks again!!


----------



## lunashine (Jun 16, 2009)

I like mothering on Facebook!


----------



## lunashine (Jun 16, 2009)

I liked Bella Luna Toys on Facebook!


----------



## kristinrobinson (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked Mothering on Facebook


----------



## kristinrobinson (Apr 1, 2011)

liked bella luna toys on facebook


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I am already a fan of *Mothering on Facebook!!*


----------

